# FS: W/C Moba



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

I have 4 W/C adult (6-7inch) mobas for sale. 1 male, 3 females. beautiful fish! i have seen 3 tubes down but no breeding action yet. the fry of these fish would be worth good cash in BC as I've never seen Moba's in my area or any pet store in BC. Pic of actual fish.

$600

call Todd
(250) 215-4415


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought them from Steve at Valley Aquatics as adults. I've had them for just over a year now.


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

i had 6, but unfortunately lost 2 shortly after they arrived last year.


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.cyphos.com/

check this site and the price lists there. They usually go for $165/fish. That's not to mention what it would cost to ship them here and the paypal charges.


----------



## fish4fun (Apr 23, 2010)

EXCELLENT price for w/c moba's
selling for $225.00 each here: 
http://cichlaholic.com/pdf/June 3RD.pdf

considered to be the most sought after frontosa/gibberosa in the world, also have the most brilliant blue.

Wish I had my 8 foot tank still as they would have perfect.

Good Luck with the sale and congrats to the VERY lucky new buyer


----------



## cypho (Apr 24, 2010)

*moba*

hey Wing { fishbait }, you got to consider in getting them to add with your moba's. would be a very nice breeding group.


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

here's a little bonus to consider...i drive down to Van quite often...so no shipping required or risk the buyers part.


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

Down to $550


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

the females have dropped their egg tubes down, one has held eggs, but the male just hasn't done his job as of yet.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Chatter non OP bumps removed..
Beautiful fish Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

are these fronts?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> are these fronts?


You Betcha!!!!
& beauties at that!!
Cheers!!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

oh god you just hit a soft spot :O thoose are stunning! if the price drops to a ridiculous low.... and you want them in a good home. let me know. im sooo interested! would be in a 180 gallon to themselves


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha...sorry bud. i'm willing to wait this price out. i know these fish are gorgeous and very hard to find, and the price is already very fair.


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

TBroad said:


> hahaha...sorry bud. i'm willing to wait this price out. i know these fish are gorgeous and very hard to find, and the price is already very fair.


ya man, i totally agree.. i wish i could buy them...


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

TBroad said:


> hahaha...sorry bud. i'm willing to wait this price out. i know these fish are gorgeous and very hard to find, and the price is already very fair.


yea i can understand, thoose are not cheap fish, but the most stunning type of frontosa that i have witnessed. that price is more then fair, but not fair enough for me


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

still available


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

id love some fry/juvies from these, my current tank isnt big enough for full grown fronts but my wife said i can get a 250G next boxing day
plus i cant afford these 
bump for gorgeous fish tho
i dont suppose they've bred in the last 2 months??


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

no breeding...just tubes down. the male hasn't figured out his job yet i guess! haha!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

still wishing... and wishing... and wishing...


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

still available...and i'm coming to van this w/e....hehe...tempt you more?


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

still available!


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

breeding has started!!!!!! went to feed them and a girl has a mouthful!


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

sold 1...trio now available for 375.


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

i have a friend who is now going to show me how to ship. so shipping to canada is now available


----------



## TBroad (Jun 6, 2010)

after moving -finally- and having the moba settle in...they are available again. But pick up only.


----------

